
Ask HN: Did You Get YC S17 Email via Startup School? - ankitsoni
I was wondering how many of you who are part of Startup School got an invitation to apply to S17 batch.
My company was rejected without an interview but now I see an email asking to apply&#x2F;edit S17 application.
======
elshazm
Does anyone know if this invitation to re-apply include founders who got
interviewed this summer and received a NO for funding?

------
Suncho
Does anyone know if the invitation includes founders who were rejected for the
Startup School founders track?

------
ankitsoni
It's a strange move. I made some good progress in last month so I will update
the application.

------
pplonski86
I think everyone in StartupSchool got such email ;)

